# LTR - Are Prices Negotiable ?



## spareribs (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi

We have been planning the move over to Spain for approx 5 years, and now finally we anticipate to be there Jan 2010. 

We will be renting for 1 - 2 years (unfurnished) initially til such times as we find our feet and home.

I have had my eye on a particular property since August (and to date still available), which we are going over to view this month. It is in Xativa and currently stands at 800 euros per month.

Generally, I am looking for your opinions (and to save myself potential embarassment) of how much "come and go" I have with long term rental prices - would it be reasonable of me to offer less if I was to rent for 2 years. 

If I am interested in a property now, but can't move in til January - can it be secured by a deposit ?

Finally, this house is also up for sale as well as long term rent - can the owner still have the house up for sale whilst I am renting ?


Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LTR in general is done in 11 month contracts due to a legal issue! As for rent, well at the mo, you can go in and offer less, but leave room for negotiation, but it is a renters market at the mo. What they do like is as much rent up front as you can afford or are prepared to pay - for that you can knock em down significantly. As for them keeping it for you til January???hhhmmm, I think unless you agree to start your rental agreement from now, you'll have to just keep your fingers crossed, cos its unlikely IMO. The same with selling it, altho when you have the contract drawn up then ask for them to agree NOT to have it up for sale while you're in it??


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

800 in Xativa? Must be nice - enjoy. Cold, cold, cold there in winter. 

Everything is negotiable, everything but as with all contracts if you screw too hard there will be a resentment factor and you may find you have used up the goodwill if the plumbing screws at 4am. 

Can he keep it up for sale? Yes. Could you try to sue him if I her tried to kick you out? Yes. 

Negotiate and get everything in writing IN SPANISH.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> 800 in Xativa? Must be nice - enjoy. Cold, cold, cold there in winter.
> 
> .


Everywhere in Spain is cold in the winter Steve and I'm dreading it. Thermals at the ready!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Xativa is inland and noticeably colder than Xeraco, Cullera etc just a few miles away. Much like Alhaurín de la Torre and Torremolinos

Jojo you have no idea how cold inland Spain gets - Valladolid will be at zero at night within a fortnight! Pesky Wesky will soon forget the oppressive Madrid heat when she has 5/6 months of mean averrages below 10º!! 

Where I just left on Sweden/Norwegian border it is already in minus temperatures at night! Minus 28 is cold in Sweden ...... but I agree minus 2 in Málaga feels worse!


----------



## spareribs (Sep 6, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> 800 in Xativa? Must be nice - enjoy. Cold, cold, cold there in winter.
> 
> Everything is negotiable, everything but as with all contracts if you screw too hard there will be a resentment factor and you may find you have used up the goodwill if the plumbing screws at 4am.
> 
> ...


Yes it is rather nice and ticks all the boxes for my family - its in the Bixquert Valley.

It is advertised as a 1-2 year let - so would that be in 11 month stages ?

Is it really that cold in the winter ? - I have read on several websites that it is "incredibly mild" in that particular region.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Have you not been in winter? 

Well, I have friends in nearby Canals and they go to the coast (45 mins I guess?) to keep warm in winter! Seriously, as you know it's quite high so will take the blow off the coast. Nice town though I have always felt "at home" there despite the language issue.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There's a great restaurant near Xátiva - El Gato Pardo (?) You are most welcome to invite me!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spareribs said:


> Yes it is rather nice and ticks all the boxes for my family - its in the Bixquert Valley.
> 
> It is advertised as a 1-2 year let - so would that be in 11 month stages ?
> 
> Is it really that cold in the winter ? - I have read on several websites that it is "incredibly mild" in that particular region.


it's also very hot there in the summer - much more so than on the coast



I know people who have a second home in Xativa & one here in Xabia


they live in Xabia all year & let that one for the summer season - moving into the Xativa one

they barely go to Xativa in the winter though


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

VERY valid point - as is often the case the hotter it is in summer the colder it is in winter. 

I would be very happy to live in Madrid ...in October, April and May LOL 

9 meses de invierno y 3 meses de infierno.


----------

